# Pikiki is back in town



## Pikiki (Jul 21, 2012)

So well guys just to let everyone knows the Sexy Rican is back in US soil. Sorry to be oit from here but my wife needs some attention and LOVE!!! lol. Thnx for support the Troops specially like you SI did to me, RESPECT!!!!!=D>


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah boy!!! Your first sexy USA man lap dance is coming from me.  I'll call first dibs. Brad gets sloppy seconds. Hahaha


----------



## DF (Jul 21, 2012)

Welcome home Bro.  I'm glad that you made it back safe & sound.  Now, go give to the wife to make up for time away! WOOT!


----------



## Azog (Jul 21, 2012)

Good to have you home safely!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 21, 2012)

Pikki is a real man while we inject and talk shit in our lovely nice homes this guy was in afghan land doing what he gotta do.Pikki if u ever in nyc whores var and test on me brother!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 21, 2012)

Gratz man... Enjoy the family and take it easy... Dont try to make up for the time lost... U cant. But enjoy every day back home. And thanks for your sacrifice.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 21, 2012)

glad your home bro


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 21, 2012)

Lay the LOVE PIPE brother!!


----------



## Jada (Jul 21, 2012)

Glad ur home man!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 21, 2012)

Thnx guys is really nice to be back...


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 21, 2012)

You my man are one of the 1%. The 1% to do something the rest dont/cant do. Everyday bro, I tried to keep tabs to make sure your ass was safe. I've had so many not come back, but you did. Love you brother and have some fun and relaxation, cause once leave is done, well im not gonna spoil it now. LOL


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 21, 2012)

glad your home my brother!!!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 21, 2012)

Glad you're back home bud. Take care of anything you need to right now, we will be here when you're done. Lot's of transitional shit you're dealing with.

Glad you're home safe bro!


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 22, 2012)

Welcome back bro.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 22, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> You my man are one of the 1%. The 1% to do something the rest dont/cant do. Everyday bro, I tried to keep tabs to make sure your ass was safe. I've had so many not come back, but you did. Love you brother and have some fun and relaxation, cause once leave is done, well im not gonna spoil it now. LOL



Inf thnx bro and thnx for the advices and PM we share when I was there. Once leave is done is ACAP time for this MOFO right here, lol


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 22, 2012)

Pik your my hero dog for real ! welcome home bro thank you from the deepest part of my heart for what you do bra. Enjoy your time off you deserve it most of all.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 22, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Pik your my hero dog for real ! welcome home bro thank you from the deepest part of my heart for what you do bra. Enjoy your time off you deserve it most of all.



Thnx Grizz really measn a lot to me brotha.


----------



## stb1041 (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome Pik, enjoy being home brother


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 22, 2012)

Brother if you need any help,just give me a jingle and your little brother Bulls will be down to help you out!!!!! May God Bless you and your Brother's service to our great country,man we love you both for it,and your brother is setting with God now protecting you my friend!!!


----------



## JOMO (Jul 22, 2012)

Welcome Back Pikiki! Glad to know you got home safe and sound and be sure to enjoy your time off!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome bro! glad you're back!


----------



## Hurt (Jul 22, 2012)

Welcome back you freakin' Rican!


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 22, 2012)

Welcome home!! It's gotta be so good to be back!! I'm glad for you!


----------



## Jake_House (Jul 22, 2012)

Welcome home Pikki! Glad you made it back safe bro!!


----------



## HH (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck yeah! Welcome home brother


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you guys much love and respect for you my brothers


----------



## MTgirl (Jul 26, 2012)

Welcome back pik! Glad you're home safe and gettin' some good lovin.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 26, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Welcome back pik! Glad you're home safe and gettin' some good lovin.



Thnx Sis is good to be back


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 26, 2012)

Welcome back sweeet thang!!! Thanks for everything you do bro, I cant say enough about how awesome a person you are and how much I appreciate ya....Love ya!!!!

Give her the PIKIKI SPECIAL!!!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 27, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Welcome back sweeet thang!!! Thanks for everything you do bro, I cant say enough about how awesome a person you are and how much I appreciate ya....Love ya!!!!
> 
> Give her the PIKIKI SPECIAL!!!!



Thnx brother your words are very deep in my heart. Love you too young Padawa lol  and Mrs Pikiki has being taking care in a great way the Pikki`s Special`s was in effect.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 27, 2012)

my brother be expecting a call from your little brother this weekend


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 28, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> my brother be expecting a call from your little brother this weekend



I count on it brother...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 28, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> I count on it brother...



indeed man!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey glad you're back Pikiki we missed you!


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 4, 2014)

No we didn't


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 4, 2014)

i hate pikki


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 4, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> Pikki is a real man while we inject and talk shit in our lovely nice homes this guy was in afghan land doing what he gotta do.Pikki if u ever in nyc whores var and test on me brother!



this makes me sick


----------



## amore169 (Mar 4, 2014)

Old memories!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 4, 2014)

All u fukkers loved pikiki. .I hated him from the start with all that broken English shit..

Asshole sounded like a muppet


----------



## Yaya (Mar 4, 2014)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Welcome back sweeet thang!!! Thanks for everything you do bro, I cant say enough about how awesome a person you are and how much I appreciate ya....Love ya!!!!
> 
> Give her the PIKIKI SPECIAL!!!!



Where the fuk have u been?


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 4, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hey glad you're back Pikiki we missed you!



Let no one ever say that your no good at stirring the pot.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Mar 4, 2014)

Great to see you home pikki, enjoy the time with your family and thank you so much for your service!!


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 4, 2014)

Im so glad to know I never liked that giant pile...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Magical (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome back. I appreciate your service bro. Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2014)

magical said:


> welcome back. I appreciate your service bro. Thanks



lmfao!!!! Noooob!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 4, 2014)

Patriot and magical. ..lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Patriot and magical. ..lol



This may be the sneakiest most clever troll I have ever pulled off.


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 4, 2014)

Pob... very good sir.


----------



## Magical (Mar 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> lmfao!!!! Noooob!



I take he is not a war hero?


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Magical said:


> I take he is not a war hero?



Considering the thread is from 2012 and Pikkis is a known rep for Pinnacle, I'd say no.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 5, 2014)

Magical said:


> I take he is not a war hero?



Surprised you don't recognize the name... Pikiki is a backstabbing twat. After pinn lined themselves up with a huge scammer that took a lot of money from good guys he chose to swing from their nuts instead of standing in line with guys that he called bro.  He was a pinn dick rider for a while at Ology and now he is pimping whatever that new one is.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> This may be the sneakiest most clever troll I have ever pulled off.



I started to make a new account with a familiar hated name to troll but didnt wish to risk a ban with my real handle.

Wolf avi and all ...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 5, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> I started to make a new account with a familiar hated name to troll but didnt wish to risk a ban with my real handle.
> 
> Wolf avi and all ...



Thanks for changing your mind... 

May he burn in hell


----------



## Magical (Mar 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Surprised you don't recognize the name... Pikiki is a backstabbing twat. After pinn lined themselves up with a huge scammer that took a lot of money from good guys he chose to swing from their nuts instead of standing in line with guys that he called bro.  He was a pinn dick rider for a while at Ology and now he is pimping whatever that new one is.



I remember that guy. You played me well


----------

